# Lets see pics from denver



## DP Property (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey any of you in Colorado have any pictures from the big fall storm?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya I wanna see some pics too. the season is closing in on us


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

not denver but CO
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=88021


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm going back in the morning to move piles and do some final cleanup. I will get some pics then.

I am about 40 miles south of Denver and I think D-Town picked up a few more inches than I did.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=88283


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

cold_and_tired;846336 said:


> I am about 40 miles south of Denver and I think D-Town picked up a few more inches than I did.


Crazy....

That NEVER happens...


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

BladeScape;846349 said:


> Crazy....
> 
> That NEVER happens...


Yeah, I cant really tell how much we got. Some parts of the lots were wind blown and empty and 30 ft away, there would be a 5 ft drift.

We had gusts over 50 mph and sustained winds of about 30. Made for a fun day.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I plow in Greely(40 min N of denver) we got about a foot. I didn't get any good pictures until i loaded up everything to head home this morning. It all went pretty easy.... until I got home. The county does a poor job of maintaining my road, so I had to clear alil over a mile before I could even get to my driveway. Some of the snow was only 2 feet deep, but had alot of 4 and even 5 foot drifts. Spent all afternoon diging into my property lol. I will post more pics tomorrow.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I almost forgot my place is outside Keenesburg Colorado. I am 18 miles North east of Brighton.


----------

